# Foosman's Brownieque 4-25-09 Picture Thread



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Here they are... I'll try to add some captions at a later date/time (maybe). It was a pleasure seeing you all again!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

...con't


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

....con't


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

....continued


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

amazing cars and some interesting people  .. great food too

big thanks for having us out there.. nice seeing/hearing everyone's setup


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I only heard one car. I was too busy fixing computers.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

i had a blast! thanks to hillbillySQ for helping me with EQ


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a great time also. many really good cars and many are getting better by the event. good job guys and thanks very much Foos and wife.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I really like how you guys do things in Texas. Can't wait to see more pictures.

These kind of threads make me wish I lived out there so I could attend those awesome meets.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Great time and some awsome sounding cars. I particularly liked the red Mazda 3 sound! Good to meet all of you.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Exciting day gentleman.

Thanks goes out to Foos Family for being such gracious hosts.

Thanks to all the guys and girls who came out and were willing to open their cars up for critique.

Hopefully, I can bring a system next time.

Thanks alot!


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a blast! Lots of great people and cool systems.
And one more thanks to our gracious hosts!


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Im pissed, my timing belt snapped on the way out. Just my luck


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

It was fun, thanks foosman!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Awsome pics BlackSapphire! Just by the quality of them I'd say you have a very nice camera.

A great big thank you to the foos family! Those are some wonderful brownies fer sure!

What a day, met a bunch a great folks, great food and heard lots of systems....a perfect day!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Man, I really like how you guys do things in Texas. Can't wait to see more pictures.
> 
> These kind of threads make me wish I lived out there so I could attend those awesome meets.


Jorje, drove 16 hours to make it from Mexico, he is in the process of building a house too btw  get your ass here next time!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Great time. Special thanks to Dave and Dee for being gracious enough to have us again. It's worth the drive no matter how far you have to come.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks to Foos and family for hosting all of us and to everyone who drove from different states and countries just to be there.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

What is Jorge now that he drove 16 hours from being mexican?? lol


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks to Dave and his lovely wife Dee for hosting this get together!!!! 
It was really cool meeting all the out of town peeps!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> What is Jorge now that he drove 16 hours from being mexican?? lol


i think it might qualify him as a TEXICAN.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you didn't make it this time, make plans to make the next one, it was a blast. Dave and his wife were wonderful hosts and everyone else was great! There was alot of good advice there as well as great stereos.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming. These are always fun, people are respectful of your property, can't ever tell anyone was even here when they leave. Will continue to host these in the future if there is still interest. Maybe wait intil it gets cool again tho. Last year was a HOT *****.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

foosman said:


> Thanks everyone for coming. These are always fun, people are respectful of your property, can't ever tell anyone was even here when they leave. Will continue to host these in the future if there is still interest. Maybe wait intil it gets cool again tho. Last year was a HOT *****.


Fall would be good. That would give me plenty of time to get my system together.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so jealous. Looks like you guys had a good time. I will be at the next one as long as its after June.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

The Brownies> My life FYI


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

Look at that weenie...Like he knows a good sounding car. [runs and hides]


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

It was great to meet a bunch of you and see those of you I knew again. I know it's been said, but thanks goes out to Dave and his wife for having all of us hooligans over. 

Hopefully by next time I can have my Tang Bands back up and running with the amp I'm holding out for. Joseph and I spent some time in my car and I think it made a big difference. Before my car was just plain odd. It was nothing I could put my finger on but it was very artificial and dull. It's faaaaar from perfect even now but it's a TON better than it was before we messed with it.

I really enjoyed the bookshelves that we brought too. The top end on Marks bookshelf speakers was unreal! I think that was the first time I'd heard Seas midbasses too. Those piqued my interest as well.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ItalynStylion said:


> It was great to meet a bunch of you and see those of you I knew again. I know it's been said, but thanks goes out to Dave and his wife for having all of us hooligans over.
> 
> Hopefully by next time I can have my Tang Bands back up and running with the amp I'm holding out for. Joseph and I spent some time in my car and I think it made a big difference. Before my car was just plain odd. It was nothing I could put my finger on but it was very artificial and dull. It's faaaaar from perfect even now but it's a TON better than it was before we messed with it.
> 
> I really enjoyed the bookshelves that we brought too. The top end on Marks bookshelf speakers was unreal! I think that was the first time I'd heard Seas midbasses too. Those piqued my interest as well.


Those full-rangers sounded a ton better than I thought they would. That WMEQ and custom Magick_Man speaker tilt, really made a big difference in how they sounded.

Those HIQ's were awesome as well.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


>


These ones ?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

a$$hole said:


> These ones ?


We had two pair of HIQ's present. One with a Sea's driver and another with a Focal Utopia driver. Both setups sounded great.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I also wanted to add a thank you to the two people (can't remember which two) that made comments about the stock tweeter locations in my truck. There were nor never will be speakers there, but on the drive home I found that sound was actually coming out of them....quite a bit of sound. I covered the hole with my hand and things sounded very, very different. I think many of the "weird" problems I have been trying to figure out were caused by that. 

Time to seal the speaker to the door panel and cover up that factory hole!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> Great time and some awsome sounding cars. I particularly liked the red Mazda 3 sound! Good to meet all of you.


Thanks for the kind words! Credit goes to Glenn. Also, I thought all the Austin cars held their own against the much larger DFW contingent.

It was a lot of fun meeting everyone and listening to cars. I wanted to single out Jorge (Doitor) and Chichi (Chijoke), both of whom had some of the best sounding cars I've heard.

Many thanks to Dave and Dee for letting us triapse all over the house and for feeding us. Thanks also to Dave's neighbor's for putting up with cranked car stereos for most of the afternoon.

Lets plan to do it again in the fall!!! Maybe we could have it in Austin, or at some half way point.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh and what about us guys that have to drive 8 hours??? 
BUT, then again DOITERS drive messes up that statement ...
Koodos to Fooseman -I know I missed out ...


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> I know I missed out ...


Yes, you did.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

BillPleasant said:


> Look at that weenie...Like he knows a good sounding car. [runs and hides]


Haha! Zing!!! :laugh: How's that Altima doing, Bill?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

So no one had any feed back on the new car?? Don't be afraid to say what you thought.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Can anyone point me to that usaci '95 CD that has a guy saying, "this is in phase" and
"this is out of phase", then it says this again for only the midrange and again only for the tweeter. I have found other cd's with phase voice tests, but none as good as that one. The one's I've found do not break it down for mids and tweeters. -thanks

And thanks to guy who helped tune my car!


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Can anyone point me to that usaci '95 CD that has a guy saying, "this is in phase" and
"this is out of phase", then it says this again for only the midrange and again only for 
the tweeter. I have found other cd's with phase voice tests, but none as good as that 
one. The one's I've found do not break it down for mids and tweeters. -thanks

And thanks to guy who helped tune my car!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

foosman said:


> So no one had any feed back on the new car?? Don't be afraid to say what you thought.


Considering the stress you were going through David, trying to get the system up and running again after losing your settings, to my ears it seemed a little flat. But....obviously a purpose built vehicle with most of the usual problems already worked out, and which will no doubt be getting better dialed in over the coming months.  

Thanks for letting me crank on it a while!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I ripped the USACI cd that someone had there and it doesn't break it down for tweets and mids.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I didn't get to hear the 5.0.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I listened to David's mustang...

Thoughts:

Pretty neutral with a weird reflection or two from the semi-waveguide thingy-ma-bob for the dash mounted mids/tweets. Car was pretty dead (which I like). It seemed to do REALLY well on vocals (for my tastes). I rather enjoyed it overall. Robert said it sounded much better after he did a little tuning on it but I didn't get a chance to hear the results. I have no doubt that it'll be dialed in over the coming weeks and kick much <more> ass.


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

if only i can get my car somewhere near that lol


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

the gt to me was more to my liking, as far as sound signature. I thought the Shelby sounded good but would say that I like the gt better even without much tune on it. You should have some pretty high hopes again this year and will say good luck with that and I hope to catch you at a couple shows again this year.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys got to hear the 5.0 before Jorge and I tuned her...I agreed it was a bit flat (regular listening or USACi Focal disc) but with a very nice stage. That tune was for IASCA...and on that disc, I wouldn't say it was that flat as all...but top to bottom she sounds better now IMO. That car rawks Dave.

oh yeah...Chi...you had the Altima right? How did the phase swap work for ya? Got grabbed three different directions at the end.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Jorge found the phase errors on my setup real quick with his USAC disc, unfortunately with my little two way system they couldn't be fixed by changing the polarity, without making it sound worse. 

I think thats enough to push me to get my other stuff installed (going fully active and TA), that and my being the only one who didn't have any real imaging going on...this time! LOL At least I had something to listen to this time, it was bone stock at our last meet. I just ordered some compression drivers for my horns.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I listened to David's mustang...
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> Pretty neutral with a weird reflection or two from the semi-waveguide thingy-ma-bob for the dash mounted mids/tweets. Car was pretty dead (which I like). It seemed to do REALLY well on vocals (for my tastes). I rather enjoyed it overall. Robert said it sounded much better after he did a little tuning on it but I didn't get a chance to hear the results. I have no doubt that it'll be dialed in over the coming weeks and kick much <more> ass.


My thoughts exactly and the stage was narrow. It still sounded good and could have listened for hours.

Sketoe might have given me the peptalk I needed to take my tweets to the pillars


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Would you try to integrate your large format tweets in the pillars or go with something else Chris?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

WTF BlackSapphire !!!! I'm not in one single picture:cry2: Thought I was your friend  

Had a great time and would like to thank dave and dee for hosting another great G2G!!!
Would aslo, like to give a Very special thanks to Robert Ables, Jorge and John Sketoe for taking the time out to listen and make adjustment to my tuning(IT's GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!) also, thanks to everyone else, who sat in my car and gave their opinions on how my car sounded and on what they thought I could do to make it better....Thank you all !!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Would you try to integrate your large format tweets in the pillars or go with something else Chris?


Got to thinking about how I would keep it stealth and having a pair of smaller format tweets popping up out of a dashmat with grillcloth over them would be the ONLY thing I'd consider doing. Before I do that I'm going to look into a pair that will match the focal mids better and try angling the drivers side tweet up to match the axis of the passenger side tweet better. The drivers side tweet is pretty close to 90* off axis and pass only like 20* off so the difference is insane.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Your stealth integration is my favorite part of your install, and most would kill to have your sub location.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Your stealth integration is my favorite part of your install, and most would kill to have your sub location.


I know. Am looking for a pair of tweets that will better match my mids. I agree right now that combo is like welding half a vette and half a chrysler newyorker together causing the formation of one awkward car:laugh:


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I know. Am looking for a pair of tweets that will better match my mids. I agree right now that combo is like welding half a vette and half a chrysler newyorker together causing the formation of one awkward car:laugh:


Look at these: Vifa XT25SC90-04 Ring Radiator Tweeter from Madisound

They are cheap and small enough to mount in the dash. They also would blend well with Focals. They are crisp and airy, but not harsh. They do need to be on axis though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Look at these: Vifa XT25SC90-04 Ring Radiator Tweeter from Madisound
> 
> They are cheap and small enough to mount in the dash. They also would blend well with Focals. They are crisp and airy, but not harsh. They do need to be on axis though.


Yeah I really liked them in z's car. A dashmat, some rings, come glass, and some velcro, and some cloth should get them just how I want them and still stay stealth. "What are those lumps in your dashmat?" "Oh, that's a factory defect that isn't bothering me enough to worry about":laugh:


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

How are your fabrication skills? I'd love to see someone put tweeters on servos that pop up out of the dash like the B&O system in Audis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct3eEuz18qc


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My fabrication skills are negative. Just tried to call Carl but he's viewing the thread where I said hell froze over and not answering his phone right now. All I'd need are pods like what's in z's car and a modded dashmat.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm back home.
Had a GREAT time this weekend.
At the first meet I didn't got the chance to listen to a lot of cars so that was my main goal at this G2G and managed to get in a lot this time.
You guys have something really cool going with the G2G's and hope to be able to make it to the next one.
And by the way, it's an 8 hour drive from my home to Foosman's.

J.


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

That original "tune" on the Mustang was levels and crossover points ONLY. Maybe a smidge of T/A on the top end. We did that in the exhibition hall at SBN and I can't WAIT to hear what it does tweaked out! WOW!


Oh, and Sapphire...the Altima is just fine! There's always more to do (like new tweeters) but it's basically the same...a so-so SQ car.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> I'm back home.
> Had a GREAT time this weekend.
> At the first meet I didn't got the chance to listen to a lot of cars so that was my main goal at this G2G and managed to get in a lot this time.
> You guys have something really cool going with the G2G's and hope to be able to make it to the next one.
> ...


I nearly lol'd when you said "I need to listen to more cars" after I told you how nice the white silverado sounded for no more than he had in it:laugh:It was the expression on your face that made it so funny. And your car sounded really nice compared to the first meet. Reflections were killing you with mids off axis in the kicks.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I nearly lol'd when you said "I need to listen to more cars" after I told you *how nice the white silverado sounded for no more than he had in it*:laugh:It was the expression on your face that made it so funny. And your car sounded really nice compared to the first meet. Reflections were killing you with mids off axis in the kicks.


 Thats how I roll.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I was most impressed with Jorge's car. Vocals were stunning in clarity and imaging. I heard lots of good cars, but Jorge's convinced me that my next car will absolutely have a 3-way (or 4-way) front stage.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> Thats how I roll.


All you need is some real power on those mids and a center console. You could just put the 10's you have in the console since you can take it all the way to the back seat. I called the owner of that amp I was telling you about and he said he was saving it for when he traded his tahoe in next year on a good used quadcab sierra. Then he'd do something besides a sub and stock speakers. He has a ported re se15 in there right now and says it's brutal. Anyway here's one to match your other 2.
VR202 - Crossfire 2 Ch. 200 Watt Amplifier


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mooble said:


> (or 4-way) front stage.


Did you know the red mazda had a 4-way front with 2 pairs of tweets? I never could locate where any one driver except the sub was just be listening with my eyes closed in that car even being small as it was.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> All you need is some real power on those mids and a center console. You could just put the 10's you have in the console since you can take it all the way to the back seat. I called the owner of that amp I was telling you about and he said he was saving it for when he traded his tahoe in next year on a good used quadcab sierra. Then he'd do something besides a sub and stock speakers. He has a ported re se15 in there right now and says it's brutal. Anyway here's one to match your other 2.
> VR202 - Crossfire 2 Ch. 200 Watt Amplifier


yea i really need more power to those mids but it's cool thanks for looking out on that amp


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

v


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Did you know the red mazda had a 4-way front with 2 pairs of tweets? I never could locate where any one driver except the sub was just be listening with my eyes closed in that car even being small as it was.


The Miata? I missed that one. I should have heard it.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mooble said:


> The Miata? I missed that one. I should have heard it.


It lacked highs and I didn't like it the first couple minutes but ended up spending more time in it enjoying than any other car more than likely. I grew on me and that's the best way to go imo. Sketoe and I think someone else got in and tweaked it. I'm sure it sounded worlds better afterwards.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Bummed that I didn't get to listen too many cars. Soccer...ugghh! Many, many thanks to the "Foosman's" for hosting and for improving my imaging (still been playing with it). Tuning is still so foreign to me! I am also itching to show-off my full active "2.1 ipod boombox" and active bookshelves. Gotta get those 2 projects finished.

I saw a ton of impressive work in the 1.5 hours I got to hang-out. I love the Austin guys' PVC pillar mounts, BTW! Doitor's ride sounds really nice! Didn't get a chance to sit in the new Stang :-( , but hope to soon. Also really wanted to hear Chi, Azn, and Snaimpally's rides. GLN's truck was eye-candy, love the levitating box/rack!

Can't wait until next time.....either I'm getting a sitter or we're skipping some soccer!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

metanium said:


> Bummed that I didn't get to listen too many cars. Soccer...ugghh! Many, many thanks to the "Foosman's" for hosting and for improving my imaging (still been playing with it). Tuning is still so foreign to me! I am also itching to show-off my full active "2.1 ipod boombox" and active bookshelves. Gotta get those 2 projects finished.
> 
> I saw a ton of impressive work in the 1.5 hours I got to hang-out. I love the Austin guys' PVC pillar mounts, BTW! Doitor's ride sounds really nice! Didn't get a chance to sit in the new Stang :-( , but hope to soon. Also really wanted to hear Chi, Azn, and Snaimpally's rides. GLN's truck was eye-candy, love the levitating box/rack!
> 
> Can't wait until next time.....*either I'm getting a sitter or we're skipping some soccer!*


Where was the wife?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Where was the wife?


No wife, I've been raising my 3 girls solo for the past 5-1/2 years. And while that's been almost more fun than I can stand, I think I may have finally found a woman worthy of my kids.:gorgeous:


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

metanium said:


> No wife, I've been raising my 3 girls solo for the past 5-1/2 years. And while that's been almost more fun than I can stand, I think I may have finally found a woman worthy of my kids.:gorgeous:


Congrats!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

This was my first meet, and I had a great time. Dave and Dee Ann did a helluva job accommodating that many people! And thanks to Glen and Hillbilly for the tuning help. Out of the cars I got to listen to, snaimpally's Mazda and stuckinok's truck were my favorites.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn, I gotta check this message board...I would have come for sure. Could have used some other experienced ears instead of listening to sine sweeps all by myself 
Hopefully next time.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Mooble said:


> I was most impressed with Jorge's car. Vocals were stunning in clarity and imaging. I heard lots of good cars, but Jorge's convinced me that my next car will absolutely have a 3-way (or 4-way) front stage.



Agreed! I didn't get to hear everyone's car, but Jorge's car and Ch Chi's were the 2 standouts for me. I loved how far back he can slide the driver's seat. Thanks to Jorge for making the 8 hour each way trip so that we could enjoy listening to his car.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Lots of cars... less pics. you guys are worse than SOCAL!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree James


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I had to leave early, so there would have been a ton more pics 

But Roman seemed to handle to pictures business well with his nice camera, I see he remembered to white balance at the LAST 2 photos :


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> I had to leave early, so there would have been a ton more pics
> 
> But Roman seemed to handle to pictures business well with his nice camera, I see he remembered to white balance at the LAST 2 photos :


LOL. I was actually playing with different WB settings intentionally. I'm in the experimental phase. How did your commercial shoot go?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I see.

First location at Uptown, guy never showed up he told me the completely wrong time to come it was at 8pm, complete waste of time. 2nd location was at 6pm in Mansfield. They showed up, it went well. Had zero EDGE reception barely got out of town without Google Maps. 

To sum up it went okay, but i was pissed that I left Foosmans early for a mistake on the clients part! I really wanted to hear more cars.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

_*double post_


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> I see.
> 
> First location at Uptown, guy never showed up he told me the completely wrong time to come it was at 8pm, complete waste of time. 2nd location was at 6pm in Mansfield. They showed up, it went well. Had zero EDGE reception barely got out of town without Google Maps.
> 
> To sum up it went okay, but i was pissed that I left Foosmans early for a mistake on the clients part! I really wanted to hear more cars.


yep, I wanted u to check out mine.....and I got reed of the chrome on the wheels too


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

mcsoul said:


> Can anyone point me to that usaci '95 CD that has a guy saying, "this is in phase" and
> "this is out of phase", then it says this again for only the midrange and again only for the tweeter.


That's the 1997 IASCA Setup and Test cd.
Ask Foosman for a copy or I can send you one if you like.
Shoot me your adress via pm.

J.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

My Favs were Jorge's and Shiv's.....

Jorge's really opened my eyes to having the tweets and mids in the a pillar. Amazing vocals that really put the sound right in your face where it needed to be but still smooth and detailed. I was also suprised at how well those 2 13.5in JLs blended with everything. 

snaimpally's Mazda was great and made me a fan of the Seas lotus RT27s tweeter. That is a very airy sound very similar to my peerless HDS but with his tweeter pods and location they really sounded well. My next build will feature those same type of Pods. Midbass was there with authority without being too heavy.

All the HAT set-ups I heard did sound different to include David and Jorge. It was a very different "cold" and "dark" sounding. At first I didnt care for it but after a few minutes you realize WOW! this is the way the music is supposed to be reproduced. No distortion or coloration. Sounds like a studio monitor. I mean you can just sit back and close your eyes and get completely taken away by the sound. Now it may not be everyones style but if I was competing I would strive for that level sound. Those set-ups sounded very different from anyone else.

Again thanks to David and his wife for hosting this event. I wish I could spend time in everyones ride but I had a long drive back. I hope to be at the next one and maybe some of you guys can come to the OK meet when one is held.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> yep, I wanted u to check out mine.....and I got reed of the chrome on the wheels too


I thought there was something different about your ride. I dig the new wheels.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I thought there was something different about your ride. I dig the new wheels.


next will be the paint


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> next will be the paint


a respray or completely new look? How bout getting rid of the body kit too, make this car a sleeper.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> a respray or completely new look? How bout getting rid of the body kit too, make this car a sleeper.


That might also keep us from having to pick it up to get it in the driveway


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one, gentlemen, but wound up spending the day celebrating dad's 76th birthday. Figured I'd better be around for it, ya know.

Anyway, looks like a good time was had by all involved and hopefully I'll be able to attend the next one when and if you have it.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Crap I cannot believe that I missed this get together and its right in my backyard. I blame Mega he never talks to me anymore.

Ok so when's the next DFW shingdig??????


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like Houston might host one in June. Perhaps we can host a meet in Austin in the fall.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

xlynoz said:


> Crap I cannot believe that I missed this get together and its right in my backyard. I blame Mega he never talks to me anymore.
> 
> Ok so when's the next DFW shingdig??????


I thought your name was on the list, I guess I overlooked it. My bad. I'll let you know for sure next time!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> I thought your name was on the list, I guess I overlooked it. My bad. I'll let you know for sure next time!


And I'll hound him into bringing more pralines! Those things knocked my dick in the dirt!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Those things knocked my dick in the dirt!


Mental erase...


----------

